# New Guy/My Rare 13 NMZ



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey guys, new to this site, here's my 13 NMZ a true micro skiff 
13 NMZ Gheenoe, Mercury 9.9 4 Stroke, Bob's Mini Narrow Jack Plate, Minn Kota 45 Riptide with Gheenoe Bracket, Strongarm Platform, 17ft push pole, Yeti Roadie 25 Cooler, home made striping bucket, 4 rod hoders


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome, nice sled.
-now get outta my spot.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Welcome...and... Nice Spot....
Just kiddin'...Nice Ride and Keep the pics coming pls.
Did you make your wife or buddy wade out in the cold to take the picture or what.... ;D


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool boat. Talk to me about that stripping bucket.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> Welcome...and... Nice Spot....
> Just kiddin'...Nice Ride and Keep the pics coming pls.
> Did you make your wife or buddy wade out in the cold to take the picture or what.... ;D


shalla wata rida, Picture was taken by Mark T. in his Gheenoe....much too cold that day to be in the wata  
Scott


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> Cool boat. Talk to me about that stripping bucket.


ItsnotLupos, striping bucket is for line management while fly fishing, especially helpful on windy days, you simply strip yur line into the bucket and when you cast line comes out nice and easy, also allows you to leave line striped in bucket with rod while going to next spot. They go for over $150. I made mine with a trash container from Bed & Bath, a section of black hose, a piece of black cutting board I cut round for base and 9 zip  ties sticking up from the bottom used as "line fingers". It also has my collection of Stickers on it . 
Scott


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Black Clouser...can we get more pics of your stripping basket?? Looks good and want to do one myself!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Gotta love them Gheenoes.  You from Palm Coast or just visiting?


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> Gotta love them Gheenoes.   You from Palm Coast or just visiting?


Hey HaMm3r, I live in Ponte Vedra Beach. I believe I saw you fishing the shad run three or four weeks ago. I fish a lot with Chicago from NE FL Custom Gheenoe Site.
Scott


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> Black Clouser...can we get more pics of your stripping basket?? Looks good and want to do one myself!!


tgaud11, Cool, slice hose down the center, gorilla glue to top of bucket. Before you attach the base drill six small holes spread out in bottom and insert the heavy duty zip ties through the holes sticking straight up. Don't forget to put stickers on  Here's some pics:
Scott


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > Gotta love them Gheenoes.   You from Palm Coast or just visiting?
> 
> 
> Hey HaMm3r, I live in Ponte Vedra Beach. I believe I saw you fishing the shad run three or four weeks ago. I fish a lot with Chicago from NE FL Custom Gheenoe Site.
> Scott


Oh yeah...now I recognize the boat! I just recognized the Bing's Landing ramp, since those were my home waters for a lot of years. Nice red btw.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats a nice bucket. Problem is finding a trash can like that to make one.. believe it or not they are hard to find. Lots of fancy trash cans on the market these days…. lol


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> Thats a nice bucket. Problem is finding a trash can like that to make one.. believe it or not they are hard to find. Lots of fancy trash cans on the market these days…. lol


My can was a swingtop and it measures roughly 21 in High by 14 in Wide. The closest I could find on the internet was a White Sterilite 10 1/2 gallon swingtop wastebasket that measures 27 3/4 H by 14 1/8W. I do believe this would work fine maybe even better .
Scott


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Patriots fan.... can't go wrong there!!!


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> > Cool boat. Talk to me about that stripping bucket.
> 
> 
> ItsnotLupos, striping bucket is for line management while fly fishing, especially helpful on windy days, you simply strip yur line into the bucket and when you cast line comes out nice and easy, also allows you to leave line striped in bucket with rod while going to next spot. They go for over $150. I made mine with a trash container from Bed & Bath, a section of black hose, a piece of black cutting board I cut round for base and 9 zip  ties sticking up from the bottom used as "line fingers". It also has my collection of Stickers on it .
> Scott


Is the cutting board heavy enough to keep the basket from tipping in the wind or running? I am thinking about making a mat, but not sure which rout I want to take.

Sick boat too!!!
Thanks!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > Cool boat. Talk to me about that stripping bucket.
> 
> 
> ItsnotLupos, striping bucket is for line management while fly fishing, especially helpful on windy days, you simply strip yur line into the bucket and when you cast line comes out nice and easy, also allows you to leave line striped in bucket with rod while going to next spot. They go for over $150. I made mine with a trash container from Bed & Bath, a section of black hose, a piece of black cutting board I cut round for base and 9 zip  ties sticking up from the bottom used as "line fingers". It also has my collection of Stickers on it .
> Scott


Could you show us a picture of the stripping basket...were kind of visual guys


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dude, it's half way down on the first page!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice bucket and boat

here is my home made version


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> > > Cool boat. Talk to me about that stripping bucket.
> >
> >
> > ItsnotLupos, striping bucket is for line management while fly fishing, especially helpful on windy days, you simply strip yur line into the bucket and when you cast line comes out nice and easy, also allows you to leave line striped in bucket with rod while going to next spot. They go for over $150. I made mine with a trash container from Bed & Bath, a section of black hose, a piece of black cutting board I cut round for base and 9 zip  ties sticking up from the bottom used as "line fingers". It also has my collection of Stickers on it .
> ...


The board acts as a base, won't tip over in the wind. When I'm running the Merc I secure it with a bungee. Often if I'm just going short distance to another spot I will leave the rod and striped line in the bucket. I also have a mat that I made with a rubber bath mat and zip ties.
Scott


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Boat but How do you Qualify it as "Rare "


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice Boat but  How do you Qualify it as "Rare "


From dictionary.com...


> 4. unusually great: _a rare display of courage_.
> 5. unusually excellent; admirable; fine: _She showed rare tact in inviting them_.
> 6. cooked just slightly: _He likes his steak rare_.


So maybe he really likes it or it's not done yet.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

> Nice Boat but  How do you Qualify it as "Rare "


Perhaps hard to find may be better terminology. Gheenoe doesn't produce that many of the 13 NMZ's.
Scott


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

looks medium rare to me......... 










nice basket.


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

Medium Rare sounds yummy to me .
Scott


----------

